# Tamron 16-300: Any first-hand impressions?



## JumboShrimp (May 26, 2014)

Can't locate any reviews yet. Anyone in CR-land have one of these in the flesh and can share their opinions and impressions? Perhaps some samples, too, if you have them. Thanks.


----------



## JumboShrimp (May 28, 2014)

Update from poster: Fondled one in the flesh at a local camera store. Size and appearance first-rate. Balances well on my 70D. Zoom action a bit stiff (there's a lot going on in there). Impressive range, especially at 24mm equivalent. However, not at all impressed by the noticeable pincushion distortion at mid-range and higher focal lengths.


----------

